# Replacing my T12s



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm going to be taking down all our T12s in our church building and wanting to replace them with LED strip lighting. I have 5 T12S end to end on one side of the room and 6 T12s on the other side of the room. Each light fixture is a 2-tube 8 ft long. When I replace, how many LED's would I have to install? I know it won't be the same number of fixtures as the T12s, but I'm thinking one less on each side? 
Appreciate any help,
Joe


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/t8-led-tube-lights/


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Post a pic of the inside. Maybe we can give you a better idea.



joebanana said:


> https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/t8-led-tube-lights/


https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/8-foot-t8-led-tubes-direct-wire/


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I a picture later today. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm guess F96T12 with the single terminal on each end? Do they make a LED replacement for those yet? I hadn't looked. What I have done with these in the past was to eliminate the ballast and buy a kit that had new not shunted tombstones and mounts. This allowed four ballast bypass types instead of two eight foot t-12's. This opens up the debate over ballast or non ballast types. By this point, the ballasts in these types of fixtures are usually oozing tar and nearly gone.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> I'm guess F96T12 with the single terminal on each end? Do they make a LED replacement for those yet? I hadn't looked. What I have done with these in the past was to eliminate the ballast and buy a kit that had new not shunted tombstones and mounts. This allowed four ballast bypass types instead of two eight foot t-12's. This opens up the debate over ballast or non ballast types. By this point, the ballasts in these types of fixtures are usually oozing tar and nearly gone.


We did a retro on those.
We ended up removing 1/2 the fixtures after mocking up one for the owner.
It was 40x60 meeting room with a 12' ceiling for old folks to meet, eat and play bingo.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

These T12s are very old and somewhat "yellowed". I'm thinking I may be better off just biting the bullet and getting all new setup.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

You can also go with 2 lamps instead of four on some of these if four is too bright. Things to consider are the ease of leaving these in place and not having to paint or patch, may depend upon how they are mounted and wired.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> You can also go with 2 lamps instead of four on some of these if four is too bright. Things to consider are the ease of leaving these in place and not having to paint or patch, may depend upon how they are mounted and wired.


Or the other option the OP can do is have switch half on one switch and other half on second switch that way you can change the brightness it need to be.

Typically LED tubes are pretty bright if done right.

Oh yuh .,, make sure you get coated tube instead of clear tube verison due some of the clear tube can be very bright and harsh and with coated tube it soften up some without glare on led's.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The coating certainly makes them look more "normal" or fluorescent like.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm wondering if maybe the LED's may be too bright?? What about going with T8s or T5s? It will be cheaper and I know the brightness will not be too overwhelming. Also, my plan is to take all the lights down and paint the ceiling (long overdue) and then install the new one. 
Thanks!
Joe


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don’t think I’ve looked to see whether the led bypass tubes are dimmable. More light that is dimmable is better than having to add more fixtures later. I’m guessing replacing all the existing fixtures in kind will be brighter whether t8 or led. I’ve never used t5 for area lighting so I don’t have any input there. T8s are common and I imagine will be for years to come.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Or the other option the OP can do is have switch half on one switch and other half on second switch that way you can change the brightness it need to be.
> 
> Typically LED tubes are pretty bright if done right.
> 
> Oh yuh .,, make sure you get coated tube instead of clear tube verison due some of the clear tube can be very bright and harsh and with coated tube it soften up some without glare on led's.


The two switch method sounds like Calif. Title 24. Which I understand is being adopted in other states.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

JoeKan said:


> I'm wondering if maybe the LED's may be too bright?? What about going with T8s or T5s? It will be cheaper and I know the brightness will not be too overwhelming. Also, my plan is to take all the lights down and paint the ceiling (long overdue) and then install the new one.
> Thanks!
> Joe


I have used T5 for general lighting useage but however ., the T5 is metric tube length and they will useally dont fit in conventail strips without modify the base or use one of the special tombstone adpator on it.

The T5 strip pricewise is not too bad they are little more on costwise than conventail T8's but bulb life is about on par with T8 but they are same or brighther than T8 depending on ballast/bulb type. ( they have T5 and T5 HO's )


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

What is it 46 or something like that, good point, forgot about that.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

JoeKan said:


> I'm wondering if maybe the LED's may be too bright?? What about going with T8s or T5s? It will be cheaper and I know the brightness will not be too overwhelming. Also, my plan is to take all the lights down and paint the ceiling (long overdue) and then install the new one.
> Thanks!
> Joe


The LEDs will be just fine and are about the cheapest thing you can do.
Go ahead and change one or two fixtures. You might be happily surprised.
Another suggestion is that one side of the LED retro fit is opaque. You can turn that side down for a indirect effect.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, here are some pictures of what I'm replacing. There's 2 rows of 8ft long T12s. 
Thanks for the help, I appreciate it.
Joe


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

Swap them 1 for 1 with 4 lamp 8' T8 strips. The LED's won't be brighter than new T12's were. Get a warmer color lamp if you think the LED might be harsh.


----------



## GeneC (Aug 28, 2017)

Just my opinion is you wouldn't need more that a 3500K temp. bulb. Since you are taking down the fixtures anyway go with the led. 4 bulbs per 8'ft section as was mentioned they have an opaque side so can be reversed for indirect light. You can get the bulbs with drivers built in so tombstones are wired to direct feed. I have found these to be the most economical and easiest to install. Also if a bulb goes bad you just replace it. I have found this was best so anyone can change a bulb. Suggest also to use 2 x 4 surface wrap arounds, alot neater and you can space them out and get away from exposed bulbs. I know, since this is a church budget is tight, but weigh all options as were posted.


----------



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

I just got back from HD and looked at the T8s wrap arounds. They're only $29 each but I thought they liked "dimmed." Maybe my eyes are going bad quicker than I think). But the LED 8ft looks phenomenal at $89 each and $80 if I buy 10 or more (which I plan to). I'm going to pull the trigger on the LEDs. I want to thank everyone for helping out and giving me expert advice. I appreciate it very much. 
Joe


----------

